# Vor-der-Arbeit-Biking Treffpunkt Bensberg/Moitzfeld



## juchhu (15. April 2005)

Tach zusammen,

in diesem Claim (Thread) habe ich meine Fahne in den Boden gerammt. Erster! Schürfrechte wurden bereits registiert. Unberechtigtes Betreten und Schürfen verboten.

VG Martin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (15. April 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (15. April 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

>


 


			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> dto.


 
Das Betreten und Schürfen sind dem Sinn des gemeinschaftlichen Vor-der-Arbeit--Biking ist erlaubt und gerade zu erwünscht.  

VG Martin


----------



## Goldfisch (15. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Vor-der-Arbeit-Biking Treffpunkt Bensberg/Moitzfeld



 



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Mittagpausen-Biking Treffpunkt Bensberg/Moitzfeld



Ihr seid sehr, sehr  krank


----------



## mikel.j (15. April 2005)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid sehr, sehr  krank




Wo sind meine Pillen??

Oh, es ist alles so *bunt* hier ...


----------



## juchhu (15. April 2005)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid sehr, sehr krank


 
Der parodistische Ansatz ist hoffentlich zu erkennen.   Obwohl ich schon seit ca. vier Wochen einen Kampf gegen Waldi, meinen inneren Schweinhund, führe, ob ich nicht morgens zwischen 06:00 und 06:30 Uhr nicht für 'ne Stunde in die Hardt 'düsen' soll.

Vielleicht findet sich ja einer?


VG Martin


----------



## PacMan (15. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...zwischen *06:00 und 06:30* Uhr nicht für 'ne *Stunde*...



Uff! Da musst du aber wirklich schnell fahren!


----------



## juchhu (15. April 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Uff! Da musst du aber wirklich schnell fahren!


 
Tja, mit Fluxkompensator geht das !  

06:00 - 06:30 Uhr ist das Startintervall plus eine Stundefahrtzeit.  

VG Martin


----------



## Schlemil (15. April 2005)

Ich bin auch sehr sehr krank und finde Biken um 6 auch ziemlich krank, aber der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm


----------



## juchhu (15. April 2005)

Schlemil schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch sehr sehr krank und finde Biken um 6 auch ziemlich krank, aber der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm


 
Aber nur wenn er nicht krank ist.  

VG Martin

PS: Auch wenn ich nicht Arbeitnehmer bin, beginnt meine selbstgewählte Bürozeit um 09:00 Uhr.


----------



## talybont (15. April 2005)

Also langsam mache ich mir Sorgen um den lieben Michael. Scheinbar  hat er irgendwo mal einen Anecker ohne seinen Helm gehabt, dass er auf solche Gedanken kommt: vor der Arbeit aufs Rad. Also ehrlich  .

mfg,
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antek (15. April 2005)

Vor der Arbeit durch die Hardt tät ich mitfahren. Sonst laufe ich ja immer - habe aber jetzt ein Bike.


----------



## rpo35 (16. April 2005)

Ich hab meinen Senf schon im Pausenthread abgegeben...


----------



## on any sunday (16. April 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Also langsam mache ich mir Sorgen um den lieben Michael. Scheinbar  hat er irgendwo mal einen Anecker ohne seinen Helm gehabt, dass er auf solche Gedanken kommt: vor der Arbeit aufs Rad. Also ehrlich  .
> 
> mfg,
> Armin



Könnte es sein, das Michael eigentlich Martin heißt? Oder hat sich Herr Juchhu aus falschverstandener Solidarität umbenannt?   

Grüsse

Ma..äh, Michael


----------



## juchhu (16. April 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte es sein, das Michael eigentlich Martin heißt? Oder hat sich Herr Juchhu aus falschverstandener Solidarität umbenannt?
> 
> Grüsse
> 
> Ma..äh, Michael


 
Michael ? Martin ? S c h e i s s  auf die (Schein-)Heiligen!  

Alle, die sich ein Mitfahren nicht vorstellen bzw. realisieren können, geniessen in diesem Thread keine Nutzungs- und Schürfrechte.  

Gehet hin und tobt Euch in anderen Threads aus.  



			
				Antek schrieb:
			
		

> Vor der Arbeit durch die Hardt tät ich mitfahren. Sonst laufe ich ja immer - habe aber jetzt ein Bike.


 
Super, der erste konstruktive Beitrag!  

Wann, wo, wie und wie lange?

VG Martin


----------



## rpo35 (16. April 2005)

beide Threads gehören gelöscht...geht alles in einem


----------



## Antek (16. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Super, der erste konstruktive Beitrag!
> 
> Wann, wo, wie und wie lange?



Nächsten Mittwoch in der Hardt, 6:30 am Parkplatz vor Schloss Leerbach? So 'n Stündchen hätte ich Zeit. 
Aber nicht im Regen - bin halt ein Weichei.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (16. April 2005)

Hi,

was ich davon halte...   
Sorry, aber man kann's übertreiben.

Bei trockenem Wetter 6:30Uhr ab Schildgen zum Fühlinger See.
Zurück Start gegen 16:00Uhr ?   Gehört zur Feierabendrunde.


----------



## juchhu (17. April 2005)

Antek schrieb:
			
		

> Nächsten Mittwoch in der Hardt, 6:30 am Parkplatz vor Schloss Leerbach? So 'n Stündchen hätte ich Zeit.
> Aber nicht im Regen - bin halt ein Weichei.
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas


 
Hallo Andreas,

ich bin ja schon ein Frühaufsteher, und 06:30 an dem bisherigen Treffpunkt Bensberg/Moitzfeld ist OK, aber 06:30 am Parkplatz vor Schloß Leerbach ist dann doch schon was heftig, weil guckst Du hier







Sind zwar nur knapp 4,5 km Anfahrt und ca. -100 hm, also ca. 15 min Anfahrt, aber was hältst Du von einem Treffpunkt am Naturfreundehaus? Das ist etwa die Mitte, und wir befinden uns direkt im Trailgebiet. 

VG Martin


----------



## Antek (17. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> aber was hältst Du von einem Treffpunkt am Naturfreundehaus? Das ist etwa die Mitte, und wir befinden uns direkt im Trailgebiet.



Jau - das hört sich gut an  

Es bleibt aber bei 6:30, oder? Ich muss dann nämlich ziemlich zeitig auf Arbeit.

Bis dann
Andreas


----------



## juchhu (17. April 2005)

Antek schrieb:
			
		

> Jau - das hört sich gut an
> 
> Es bleibt aber bei 6:30, oder? Ich muss dann nämlich ziemlich zeitig auf Arbeit.
> 
> ...


 
06:30 am Naturfreundehaus  

Wie gut kennst Du Dich aus? Soll ich den Guide machen und Dich um 07:30 am nördlichen Waldausgang schräg gegenüber Parkplatz Schloß Leerbach 'abliefern'? Oder an einem anderen Endpunkt?

VG Martin


----------



## Antek (17. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gut kennst Du Dich aus? Soll ich den Guide machen und Dich um 07:30 am nördlichen Waldausgang schräg gegenüber Parkplatz Schloß Leerbach 'abliefern'? Oder an einem anderen Endpunkt?



Nee danke Martin. Ich kenne mich ganz gut aus und finde schon nach Hause  
Es wäre aber gut, wenn Du die Tour guiden könntest, da ich nur gewohnt bin durch die Hardt zu joggen. Und diese Strecken könnten dann doch was langweilig werden  

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## juchhu (17. April 2005)

Antek schrieb:
			
		

> Nee danke Martin. Ich kenne mich ganz gut aus und finde schon nach Hause


 
Du hast es so gewollt.  Ich setze Dich dann aus, und Du findest nie wieder raus.  



			
				Antek schrieb:
			
		

> Es wäre aber gut, wenn Du die Tour guiden könntest, da ich nur gewohnt bin durch die Hardt zu joggen. Und diese Strecken könnten dann doch was langweilig werden
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Andreas


 
Schon OK. Machen wir so. Ich setze jetzt ins LMB einen Termin für Mittwoch, den 20.04.2005, um 06:30 Uhr am Naturfreundehaus rein.

VG Martin

PS:

Hier LMB-URL http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=592


----------



## Antek (18. April 2005)

Prima   

Bis Mittwoch   bei hoffentlich trockenem Wetter. Soll ja ziemlich kalt werden.

Andreas


----------



## juchhu (18. April 2005)

Antek schrieb:
			
		

> Prima
> 
> Bis Mittwoch  bei hoffentlich trockenem Wetter. Soll ja ziemlich kalt werden.
> 
> Andreas


 
Besser kalt als nass.  

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (18. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast es so gewollt.  Ich setze Dich dann aus, und Du findest nie wieder raus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Martin,
Sieh´ an, sieh´  an, was meine "philosophischen" (u.a.) Bemerkungen ausgelöst haben!  

Ich wäre auch mal gerne frühmorgens mit dabei (ab ca. 6 Uhr -  nicht jetzt am Mittwoch, da habe ich bereits morgens einen Termin); allerdings fahre ich von Blecher aus los. 
Ich glaube fast, daß das zu weit von Bensberg weg ist? Bis Bergisch-Gladbach brauche ich mit dem Rad ca. eine halbe Stunde; und zur Arbeit muß ich  auch noch spätestens ab 8 Uhr von mir zu Hause (geduscht und umgezogen) fahren. Siehst Du irgendeine Möglichkeit des gemeinsamen Bikens ?
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## juchhu (18. April 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> Sieh´ an, sieh´ an, was meine "philosophischen" (u.a.) Bemerkungen ausgelöst haben!
> 
> Ich wäre auch mal gerne frühmorgens mit dabei (ab ca. 6 Uhr - nicht jetzt am Mittwoch, da habe ich bereits morgens einen Termin); allerdings fahre ich von Blecher aus los.
> ...


 
Hallo Bernd,

jaja, wenn ich Deine "philosophischen" Bemerkungen nicht hätte, würde ich selber welche machen.   

So, zum Thema:

Das sieht sehr, sehr eng bzw. schlecht vom Zeitrahmen her aus. Weil, guckst Du hier:







Luftline Holz - Moitzfeld ca. 11 km und 400 hm, allerdings so nicht fahrbar, da auf der Luftlinie keine Weg langführt.  Da das Wasser in Richtung Rhein fließt, heißt dies, dass vier Täler durchfahren werden müssen. Entlang der Straße dürfte der hm-Anteil etwas sinken, aber die km auf 15-17 km ansteigen allerdings exterm langweilig und Straßenverkehr. Selbst wenn ich annehme, dass Du schnell bist, wirst Du erst um 6:45 Uhr im Zielgebiet sein (andersrum, wenn ich nach Altenberg über die Straße fahre, ist es ähnlich). Wenn Du um ca. 07:45 Uhr wieder zuhause ankommen willst, um zu duschen und Dich fertigzumachen, damit Du um 08:00 Uhr von zuhause ins Büro fahren kannst, dann können wir uns gerade mal begrüßen, um uns direkt danach zu verabschieden.  

Zwar haben wir beide direkt den Wald vor der Tür, aber bei dem Zeitrahmen (08:00 Uhr spätester Ankunftstermin bei mir zuhause) kommen wir in der Woche nicht zusammen. Oder habe ich was übersehen bzw. falsch interpretiert?

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (19. April 2005)

Tach zusammen,

ein Blick in meine Wetterkristallkugel läßt mich erschaudern. 

Guckst Du hier:

http://www.meteo.uni-bonn.de/forschung/gruppen/radar/eaz_z.htm

Die Nacht hat es bei uns durchgeregnet, entsprechend aufgeweicht und matschig sind die Trails.  Da laut Wetterfrösche bis Mittwochmorgen keine Besserung zu erwarten ist, werden wir unseren Vor-der-Arbeit-Biking Treffpunkt Bensberg/Moitzfeld Toürchen auf einen zukünftigen Termin verlegen.  

VG Martin


----------



## Antek (19. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nacht hat es bei uns durchgeregnet, entsprechend aufgeweicht und matschig sind die Trails.  Da laut Wetterfrösche bis Mittwochmorgen keine Besserung zu erwarten ist, werden wir unseren Vor-der-Arbeit-Biking Treffpunkt Bensberg/Moitzfeld Toürchen auf einen zukünftigen Termin verlegen.



Ja schade. Aber da kann man nix machen  
Ist aber besser so, dann muss ich mein nagelneues Bike   nicht direkt einsauen  

Laßt uns das Thema aber am Leben halten.

Bis zur nächsten Trockenperiode

Andreas


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (19. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bernd,
> 
> jaja, wenn ich Deine "philosophischen" Bemerkungen nicht hätte, würde ich selber welche machen.


Hallo Martin,
höre ich da so etwas wie Wehmut darüber, daß die philosophischen Diskussionen derzeit nicht weiterfortgeführt werden ? Na ja, es ist natürlich schöner, geschliffene rhetorische Dialoge zu führen als philosophische Monologe: man merkt dann ja nicht mal, ob die Klingen nicht schon stumpf sind.



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...Zwar haben wir beide direkt den Wald vor der Tür, aber bei dem Zeitrahmen (08:00 Uhr spätester Ankunftstermin bei mir zuhause) kommen wir in der Woche nicht zusammen. Oder habe ich was übersehen bzw. falsch interpretiert?
> 
> VG Martin



Was ist denn mit dem Treffpunkt Voiswinkel (ca. 8 km von mir entfernt- Anfahrt ca. 25 min), Treffpunkt um 6.10 Uhr; Fahrzeit ca. 1 Stunde (Sonnenaufgang müßte allerdings schon ca. 5.50 Uhr sein, d.h. in ein, zwei Wochen) ?
Als gemeinsame Aktivität würde ich mich ggf. auch an einem Deiner Fahrtechnikkurse beteiligen; allerdings habe ich so meine Befürchtung, als wenn von bestimmten Personen hier im Forum mehr Ankündigungen als tatsächliche Touren im Angebot sind:
1.


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nacht hat es bei uns durchgeregnet, entsprechend aufgeweicht und matschig sind die Trails.  Da laut Wetterfrösche bis Mittwochmorgen keine Besserung zu erwarten ist, werden wir unseren Vor-der-Arbeit-Biking Treffpunkt Bensberg/Moitzfeld Toürchen auf einen zukünftigen Termin verlegen.



2. Große, mittlere und kleine Ringwalltour
3. ...
Grüße
Bernd,


----------



## juchhu (19. April 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> höre ich da so etwas wie Wehmut darüber, daß die philosophischen Diskussionen derzeit nicht weiterfortgeführt werden ? Na ja, es ist natürlich schöner, geschliffene rhetorische Dialoge zu führen als philosophische Monologe: man merkt dann ja nicht mal, ob die Klingen nicht schon stumpf sind.


 
Falscher Thread.



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn mit dem Treffpunkt Voiswinkel (ca. 8 km von mir entfernt- Anfahrt ca. 25 min), Treffpunkt um 6.10 Uhr; Fahrzeit ca. 1 Stunde (Sonnenaufgang müßte allerdings schon ca. 5.50 Uhr sein, d.h. in ein, zwei Wochen) ?


 
Damit ich um 06:10 Uhr in Voiswinkel bin, muss ich spätestens um 05:15 Uhr aufstehen, weil ohne Frühstück geht/fährt der Martin niemals außer Haus. Ganz ehrlich: Das ist mir das Erlebnis mit Dir (noch) nicht wert.



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Als gemeinsame Aktivität würde ich mich ggf. auch an einem Deiner Fahrtechnikkurse beteiligen; allerdings habe ich so meine Befürchtung, als wenn von bestimmten Personen hier im Forum mehr Ankündigungen als tatsächliche Touren im Angebot sind:
> 1.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Falscher Thread.

VG Martin


----------



## rpo35 (19. April 2005)

Kennt ihr noch die Werbung von Villa Riba und Villa Bacho ? War das Spüli ?
Wie ging's noch:
"Während in Villa Riba noch gespült wird, wird in Villa Bacho bereits gekotz" 

So ist das hier auch, nur dass es hier um Roetgen und Bensberg/Moitzfeld geht und die Disziplin nicht Kotzen, sondern Biken ist.
Also "wärend in Bensberg/Moitzfeld noch gelabert und geplant wird, wird in Roetgen bereits gefahren"......und das ohne zusätzliche Threads...

In diesem Sinne
Ralph


----------



## juchhu (19. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt ihr noch die Werbung von Villa Riba und Villa Bacho ? War das Spüli ?
> Wie ging's noch:
> "Während in Villa Riba noch gespült wird, wird in Villa Bacho bereits gekotz"
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Ralph,

da wir uns leider nicht persönlich kennen, kann ich Deinen Eifer nicht nachvollziehen. Sicherlich leiten Dich nur die besten und 'ehrvollsten' Motive.

Deswegen sage/schreibe ich hier:

Ralph, Du bist mein Held. Mutig, konsequent sowie hart gegen Dich selbst und andere hast Du den Witterungsverhältnissen getrotzt. Deshalb gebührt Dir der Titel:

Ralph, der sich vor nasser Unterwäsche nicht scheut.

VG Martin

PS: Heute zwei Stunden im strömenden Regen mit dem Hund unterwegs gewesen. Die einzigen Teile , die feucht/nass wurden, waren meine Hände, mein Gesicht und mein Hund, GoreTex dreilagig sei Dank.


----------



## Fietser (19. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Heute zwei Stunden im strömenden Regen mit dem Hund unterwegs gewesen. Die einzigen Teile , die feucht/nass wurden, waren meine Hände, mein Gesicht und mein Hund, GoreTex dreilagig sei Dank.


Ist schon eklig, wenn einem so ein Tier dermassen im Gesicht rumschlabbert, dass auch die davorgehaltenen Hände nichts mehr retten können. Zum Glück gibts außer GoreTex ja auch Hakle dreilagig.


----------



## rpo35 (19. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralph,
> 
> da wir uns leider nicht persönlich kennen, kann ich Deinen Eifer nicht nachvollziehen. Sicherlich leiten Dich nur die besten und 'ehrvollsten' Motive.


Worauf Du einen "lassen" kannst...ist der Eifler Eifer eben...
Und keine Panik...nur die Beine waren etwas naß und die Füße, weil ich mir die Überschuhe nicht mehr antun wollte.
ein bischen Gore hab selbst ich...

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: und jetzt laßt mal gehen...


----------



## juchhu (19. April 2005)

Fietser schrieb:
			
		

> Ist schon eklig, wenn einem so ein Tier dermassen im Gesicht rumschlabbert, dass auch die davorgehaltenen Hände nichts mehr retten können. Zum Glück gibts außer GoreTex ja auch Hakle dreilagig.


 
Tja, die 'Liebe' eines Hundes zu seinem 'Herrn' ist bedingungslos und nur mit den besten sowie 'ehrenvollsten' Motiven 'durchtränkt'.   



			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Worauf Du einen "lassen" kannst...ist der Eifler Eifer eben...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
Das Motiv bzw. die Motivationshilfe ist mir inzwischen klar geworden.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1856431&postcount=236

Prost, und ein Bierchen auf den Eifler Eifers.   

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (19. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...Das Motiv bzw. die Motivationshilfe ist mir inzwischen klar geworden.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1856431&postcount=236
> 
> ...


Gut gekontert...aber nicht vergessen: Die Disziplin heißt Biken (und zwar morgens) und nicht "Hund Gassi führen"...

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Kölsch ist wie Limo...


----------



## juchhu (19. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut gekontert...aber nicht vergessen: Die Disziplin heißt Biken (und zwar morgens) und nicht "Hund Gassi führen"...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph
> ...


 
Ja, finde ich auch.  Und ganz ohne  und falschen  (Eifler Eifer  ).

Und falls ich mal Zucht- und Ritenmeister benötige, wg. mangelnder Disziplin, dann wende ich mich vertrauensvoll an Dich.  

VG Martin

PS: So, Ihr Lieben, gute Nacht. Morgen ist ein neuer Tag.


----------



## Antek (20. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Disziplin heißt Biken (und zwar morgens) und nicht "Hund Gassi führen"...



Moin, Moin,

darf ich hier überhaupt noch mitmachen? Bin gestern im Regen gejoggt.
Allerdings nur, um mir die Form für das früh morgendliche Biken zu erhalten.

Hat keiner Lust einen Thread zur Wahl des härtesten Hardcore Bikers zu eröffnen? Gerne auch "Mein schönster Radweg zur Arbeit" oder "Nasse Unterhose - na und?"
Dann könnte man diesen Thread nutzen, um sich zum Radfahren zu verabreden.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Stefan_SIT (20. April 2005)

Moin Männer!
Was war denn nun heute morgen?? Wart ihr schwimmen - äh - biken?
Mir haben meine 4 km und 12 Minuten zur Arbeit gereicht ...


----------



## Antek (20. April 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Männer!
> Was war denn nun heute morgen?? Wart ihr schwimmen - äh - biken?
> Mir haben meine 4 km und 12 Minuten zur Arbeit gereicht ...



Ich bin dann doch noch was im Bett geblieben - war auch ganz nett  
Aber das Thema ist nur verschoben.


----------



## juchhu (20. April 2005)

Antek schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Moin,
> 
> darf ich hier überhaupt noch mitmachen? Bin gestern im Regen gejoggt.
> Allerdings nur, um mir die Form für das früh morgendliche Biken zu erhalten.
> ...


 
 

Bruder im Geiste?   



			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Männer!
> Was war denn nun heute morgen?? Wart ihr schwimmen - äh - biken?
> Mir haben meine 4 km und 12 Minuten zur Arbeit gereicht ...


 


			
				Antek schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin dann doch noch was im Bett geblieben - war auch ganz nett
> Aber das Thema ist nur verschoben.


 
Surfen ist jetzt angesagter, allerdings nur mit Neopren.  

Bin zwar wie immer früh aufgestanden, habe aber heute wieder mein obligatorisches Augen- und Gehirnjogging mit der Tageszeitung gemacht.  

Ab Donnerstag soll es besser werden. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antek (20. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Bruder im Geiste?


 
Mag sein...



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ab Donnerstag soll es besser werden.



...wir werden's ja sehen - spätestens in der nächsten trockenen Woche  

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## rpo35 (20. April 2005)

Antek schrieb:
			
		

> Mag sein...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist die Sig neu ?...Wie auch immer; paßt schon......trägst Du Unterhosen beim Biken ?...tztz...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Antek (21. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> trägst Du Unterhosen beim Biken ?...tztz...



Ralph - das ist, mit Verlaub, eine indiskrete Frage    

Aber ok: *Ja, ich trage Unterhosen beim Biken, * aber auch zu anderen Gelegenheiten. 
Ist das sehr schlimm? 
Darf ich bitte trotzdem noch mitmachen?  Ich bin doch noch neu hier  

ergebenster Gruß

Andreas


----------



## rpo35 (21. April 2005)

Antek schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber ok: *Ja, ich trage Unterhosen beim Biken, *aber auch zu anderen Gelegenheiten.
> Ist das sehr schlimm? ...


Nein, ist nicht schlimm; ich empfehle Dir allerdings (falls Du Bikehosen mit Sitzpolster benutzt) ohne U-Hose zu fahren; ist vor allem bei längeren Touren besser für den Popo...
Wollte damit nur sagen, dass auf meiner Heizung keine nasse Unterhose hing... 

Übrigens war's heute perfekt zum "vor der Arbeit biken"... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## juchhu (21. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ist nicht schlimm; ich empfehle Dir allerdings (falls Du Bikehosen mit Sitzpolster benutzt) ohne U-Hose zu fahren; ist vor allem bei längeren Touren besser für den Popo...
> Wollte damit nur sagen, dass auf meiner Heizung keine nasse Unterhose hing...
> 
> Übrigens war's heute perfekt zum "vor der Arbeit biken"...
> ...


 
Lieber Ralph,

jetzt kennen wir uns immer noch nicht persönlich, aber meinst Du nicht, wir sollten unsere Aktivität auf sinnvollere Aspekte des MTB-Sportes konzentrieren, als über diesen Unterhosen -S c h e i s s rumzukaspern.

So, an alle Beteiligten in diesem Thread (und alle anderen):

Jetzt halten wir inne, machen eine Faust in der Tasche, schlucken es runter und hauen nicht in die Tasten, sofern es nicht die drei Siebe passieren kann.

Konzentrieren wir uns lieber auf reale Gegner und Gefahren. Danke.

VG Martin


----------



## Antek (21. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ist nicht schlimm; ich empfehle Dir allerdings (falls Du Bikehosen mit Sitzpolster benutzt) ohne U-Hose zu fahren; ist vor allem bei längeren Touren besser für den Popo...


Danke für den Tipp - solche Erfahrungen werde ich mir noch erfahren müssen. Möglichst morgens  



			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens war's heute perfekt zum "vor der Arbeit biken"...


*Neid!!!*  

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## rpo35 (21. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...wir sollten unsere Aktivität auf sinnvollere Aspekte des MTB-Sportes konzentrieren, als über diesen Unterhosen -S c h e i s s rumzukaspern...


Ja ich weiß, ich habe gestänkert...aber ursprünglich aus einem ganz bestimmten Grund (und Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht):
Ich war ganz einfach der Meinung, dass das problemlos im existierenden Bensberg/Moitzfeld Tourenfred gedeckelt werden könnte; machen andere ja auch. Wenn wir das alle so machen, müssen ebenfalls wir alle demnächst 3 Seiten blättern, um an die "wichtigen" threads zu kommen.

So, und jetzt werde ich Euch nicht mehr stören... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Antek (21. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Schon OK. Machen wir so. Ich setze jetzt ins LMB einen Termin für Mittwoch, den 20.04.2005, um 06:30 Uhr am Naturfreundehaus rein.



Hallo Sportsfreunde,

wie sieht's denn mit Freitag 22.04. 6:30 Uhr am Naturfreundehaus aus?
Wetter ist ja prima:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/10527.html

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## juchhu (21. April 2005)

Antek schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sportsfreunde,
> 
> wie sieht's denn mit Freitag 22.04. 6:30 Uhr am Naturfreundehaus aus?
> Wetter ist ja prima:
> ...


 
Gute Idee  Kann ich aber erst heute abend nach der Feierabendtour Treffpunkt Bensberg/Moitzfeld sagen. Habe noch keinen Freigangantrag für morgen früh eingereicht. Ca. 22:00 Uhr gibts Infos.

VG Martin


----------



## Antek (22. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

nur um mal den Harten raushängen zu lassen:

War heute früh in der Hardt - ok war ein bisschen frisch an den Fingerspitzen, aber ansonsten war's prima.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (22. April 2005)

Antek schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nur um mal den Harten raushängen zu lassen:
> 
> ...


 
Danke für das Hochhalten der Fahne. Lob und Anerkennung  

Bei mir ging alles drunter&drüber. Hatte zwei Termine vergessen; gut, dass ich einen so funktionierenden Organizer (Ehefrau ) habe. Heute morgen Autoinspektionstermin und einen Besichtigungstermin.

Wie sieht es bei Dir nächste Woche aus? Gibt es Tage, an denen es passt bzw. nicht passt?

VG Martin


----------



## Antek (22. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für das Hochhalten der Fahne. Lob und Anerkennung ...


Ist doch Ehrensache  



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wie sieht es bei Dir nächste Woche aus? Gibt es Tage, an denen es passt bzw. nicht passt?



Montag und/oder Mittwoch sieht bei mir recht gut aus. Immer vorausgesetzt, dass das Wetter passt.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## juchhu (22. April 2005)

Antek schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch Ehrensache
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe heute morgen das "Fast Go" für die morgentlichen Mini-Touren von meiner Frau bekommen. Geduldete Abwesenheitszeit von 06:30 - 08:00 Uhr. Zweimal die Woche dürfte auch kein Problem sein. Kennst Du die kleinen, feinen Singletrails in der Hardt oder eher wg. Joggen nur die normalen Wege?

Schau mal die Fotos an bzw. klick Dich mal in den anderen Thread.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6897

VG Martin


----------



## Antek (22. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe heute morgen das "Fast Go" für die morgentlichen Mini-Touren von meiner Frau bekommen. Geduldete Abwesenheitszeit von 06:30 - 08:00 Uhr. Zweimal die Woche dürfte auch kein Problem sein. Kennst Du die kleinen, feinen Singletrails in der Hardt oder eher wg. Joggen nur die normalen Wege?
> 
> Schau mal die Fotos an bzw. klick Dich mal in den anderen Thread.
> 
> ...


Das hört sich doch gut an. 
Dass es bei mir regelmäßig zwei mal die Woche mit der Mini Tour klappt, glaube ich nicht. Denn ab und an muss ich auch mal wieder was joggen, bisweilen auch schon mal etwas arbeiten  
Aber wir werden sehen. 
Montag 6:30 könnte bei mir jedenfalls klappen.

Die meisten Trails auf den Fotos habe ich übrigens wiedererkannt, da ich vor allem im Winter häufig cross laufe. So groß ist das Revier ja nicht.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## mikel.j (22. April 2005)

So Ihr Frühaufsteher, nachdem ich heute Morgen vor der Arbeit schon mit dem Rad ins Büro bin fahre ich jetzt nach der Arbeit eine kleine Runde (Forsbach, Rösrath, Donrath, Wahlscheid, Overath, Heiligenhaus, U-Eschbach, Immekeppel, Steinacker, Moitzfeld, Bensberg) über die Straßen des Bergischen Landes wieder nach Hause.   
Schönes WE, Michael


----------



## Antek (22. April 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> So Ihr Frühaufsteher, nachdem ich heute Morgen vor der Arbeit schon mit dem Rad ins Büro bin fahre ich jetzt nach der Arbeit eine kleine Runde (Forsbach, Rösrath, Donrath, Wahlscheid, Overath, Heiligenhaus, U-Eschbach, Immekeppel, Steinacker, Moitzfeld, Bensberg) über die Straßen des Bergischen Landes wieder nach Hause.
> Schönes WE, Michael



 Viel Spaß dabei


----------



## juchhu (22. April 2005)

Antek schrieb:
			
		

> Das hört sich doch gut an.
> Dass es bei mir regelmäßig zwei mal die Woche mit der Mini Tour klappt, glaube ich nicht. Denn ab und an muss ich auch mal wieder was joggen, bisweilen auch schon mal etwas arbeiten
> Aber wir werden sehen.
> Montag 6:30 könnte bei mir jedenfalls klappen.
> ...


 
Gut, Montag, den 25.04.2005, um 06:30 Uhr am Naturfreundehaus, wenn es nicht regnet.  

Will ich mal hoffen, dass Du als Cross-Jogger nicht schon alles kennst.  Obwohl es an der Schönheit der Trails nichts ändert.  

VG Martin

PS: Ich hau mal einen Termin ins LMB rein. Vielleicht gibts in dem Biotop noch mehr Bekloppte?


----------



## Antek (24. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, Montag, den 25.04.2005, um 06:30 Uhr am Naturfreundehaus, wenn es nicht regnet.



Wie schaut's aus? 
Es hat zu regnen angefangen; und bis morgen früh scheint noch einiges runter zu kommen: http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/10527.html
Fahren wir trotzdem? Oder schließen wir uns morgen früh noch mal kurz?

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## juchhu (25. April 2005)

Tach zusammen,

heute morgen pünktlich auf die Sekunde piepte der Funkwecker um 06:00 Uhr. Aufstehen, Katzenwäsche, Zeitungholen, querlesen, Schmakofatzen, anziehen, frisch geputztes und geschmiertes Bike geholt und ab die Post in einen nassen Montagmorgen. Wenigstens kam nur ab und an ein paar Regentropfen runter. 
Über Straße in den Wald ab zum Ringwall Erdenburg, eine Ehrenrunde und dann in Richtung Naturfreunde aus. Der erste Uphillwurzelpfad zum Naturfreundehaus zeigt mir mit Macht das Endstadium meiner Extravaders auf. Das schreit nach Neubereifung. Egal, den aufgeweichen Sandtrail hoch und auf der Straße runter zum NFH. Hier bis 06:35 Uhr gewartet, und dann wurde mir klar, dass es offensichtlich ein 'Kommunikationsproblem' gegeben hatte. Angesichts der Bodenverhältnisse beschloß ich, nicht auf den kleinen Singletrails zu fahren. Höhenmeter ausnutzend 'schoss' ich in Richtung Grube Cox, eine Ehrenrunde dann doch auf rutschigsten Wurzeltrails und ab in Richtung nach Hause. Das Milchborntal aufwärts wieder in Richtung Erdenburg. Kleine Umrundung und den Berg hoch. Die letzten Meter auf der Straße ausrollend stellte ich fest, dass mein Bike und ich schmutzig wie die Sau aussahen. Zuhause angekommen wurde erstmal das Bike komplett gesäubert und untergestellt. Dann folgt die rituelle Waschung des Bikers.  

Trotz guter Vorbereitung (Zusammenpacken und Bereitstellen aller Bikeklamotten) wurde mein 'leises' Aufstehen und Wegfahren als unzumutbare Ruhestörung von der besten Ehefrau und vom besten Hund eingeordnet.  

Mal schauen, wann ich da nächste Mal 'früh' morgens raus darf?  

Egal, wobei ich sagen muss, dass trocken besser ist.  

Jetzt zum Schluß noch was für die Statistikfreaks:

Datum: 25.04.2005
Startzeit: 06:20 Uhr 
Tourlänge: 9,25 km 
Gesamtzeit: 00:38:38
Zeit in Bewegung: 00:33:01
Zeit im Stand: 00:05:37 (Wartezeit  )
V-Schnitt: 14,37 km/h 
V-Schnitt in Bewegung: 16,81km/h
V-max.: 42,1 km/h 
Höhenmeter Aufstieg: 172,2 m (100% SA)
Höhenmeter Abstieg: 172,4 m (100% SA) mit Mariannengraben 1574,77 m (100% SA)   
Tiefster Punkt: 107,0 m ü. NN (dies ist kann als Redundanz genutzt werden   )
Höchster Punkt: 212,3 m ü. NN

Alle Angaben aus MM NRW 3D DVD 1.5.5

Heute keine Karten, weil keine Lust.  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> Jetzt zum Schluß noch was für die Statistikfreaks:
> ...


Hallo Martin,
wo bist Du denn rausgekommen (siehe fettmarkierten Teil)  ?

Grüße 
Bernd


----------



## mikel.j (25. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Höhenmeter Aufstieg: 172,2 m (100% SA)
> Höhenmeter Abstieg: *1574,77 m* (100% SA)



Boah Martin, den Downhill mußt Du mir mal zeigen ...  Hätte nie gedacht, daß es in der Hardt so was gibt  

Edit @ Bernd: Mist da war jemand schneller, was aber beweist, daß noch mehr Leute wie ich den "Unsinn" lesen den Martin postet


----------



## juchhu (25. April 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> wo bist Du denn rausgekommen (siehe fettmarkierten Teil)  ?
> 
> Grüße
> Bernd





			
				mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Boah Martin, den Downhill mußt Du mir mal zeigen ...  Hätte nie gedacht, daß es in der Hardt so was gibt
> 
> Edit @ Bernd: Mist da war jemand schneller, was aber beweist, daß noch mehr Leute wie ich den "Unsinn" lesen den Martin postet


 
Danke, Danke, oder genauer gesagt: Vielen Dank für die Zurechtweisung. 

Das kommt davon, wenn man eigene Postings aus Zeitgründen als Vorlage nimmt, und dann nicht sorgsam genug auf die Änderung bzw. Löschungen achtet. 

Interessant ist allerdings, wie unterschiedlich der Geist der einzelnen Posting ist.  

Das es sich nicht um den sogenannten und immer noch unentdeckten 'Mariannengraben' des Hardt-Gebirges handeln kann, ergibt sich für den Redundanz geschulten Leser durch die Angabe des tiefsten Punktes mit 107,0 m ü. NN.  

Kurze Rede , langer Sinn: Ich ändere es jetzt. 

VG Martin

PS: Bernds Posting hatte klare Tendenzen zum Neid.  Denn hätte ich den Mariannengraben entdeckt, wären in der Hardt immerhin gigantische 1.700 hm / 10 km Variabilität  möglich. Der 'Alpen-Cross' quasi vor der Haustür.  

Schade, schade.


----------



## Antek (25. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Hier bis 06:35 Uhr gewartet, und dann wurde mir klar, dass es offensichtlich ein 'Kommunikationsproblem' gegeben hatte.



Hi Martin,

Sorry für mein Nichterscheinen und die 05:37 Min Wartezeit  
Ich habe gegen 5:00 Uhr mal die Nase aus dem Fenster gehalten und das Wetter für zu nass befunden. Ich bin halt doch zu weich für's mitteleuropäische Klima.   
Ich hoffe, dass wir uns aber trotzdem noch mal morgens treffen können. Auch wenn es von Frau und Hund als nächtliche Ruhestörung angesehen wird.
Meine Frau ist froh, wenn ich raus bin - da gibt's kein Schnarchen mehr  

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## juchhu (25. April 2005)

Antek schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Martin,
> 
> Sorry für mein Nichterscheinen und die 05:37 Min Wartezeit


 
Hallo Andreas,

auf dem Weg dahin ahnte ich es schon, da ich mein Erscheinen (oder war es eine Erscheinung?  ) nicht eindeutig kommuniziert hatte. Die 05:37 min Wartezeit waren kein Problem, obwohl ich im Wald um die Uhrzeit das Gefühl hatte, definitiv (ganz   ) alleine zu sein. O.a. Genauigkeit ist der Segen oder Fluch der Messgenauigkeit meines GPS-Gerätes.  Also auf gar keinen Fall persönlich nehmen.   Wenn ich im Leben immer nur 5 min bei jedem Treffen gewartet hätte, wäre ich heute 30 statt 41 Jahre alt.  



			
				Antek schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gegen 5:00 Uhr mal die Nase aus dem Fenster gehalten und das Wetter für zu nass befunden. Ich bin halt doch zu weich für's mitteleuropäische Klima.


 
Ich hatte gestern mein Bike geputzt und alle Sachen zusammengelegt. Und da es nicht regnete, konnte und wollte ich nicht kneifen, obgleich ich dann wirklich nur eine Runde gemacht habe. Bäh, waren die Wege nass und schlammig.  



			
				Antek schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, dass wir uns aber trotzdem noch mal morgens treffen können. Auch wenn es von Frau und Hund als nächtliche Ruhestörung angesehen wird.
> Meine Frau ist froh, wenn ich raus bin - da gibt's kein Schnarchen mehr
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Der Hund hatte sich einen Magen-Darm-Virus eingefangen. In der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag mußte ich ihn alle 2 Stunden raus lassen. Das hat dafür gesorgt, dass wir alle in die Nacht von Sonntag auf Montag mit Schlafdefizit starteten. Zwar mußte er nicht mehr raus, war aber dennoch unruhig. Das frühe Weckerpiepsen hat dann meiner Frau (und dem Hund) den Rest gegeben.  

Muss jetzt ein bisschen Schönwetter machen.   

Mal schauen, ob ich das bis Mitte der Woche hinbekommen. 

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (25. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ... Vielen Dank für die Zurechtweisung.
> 
> Interessant ist allerdings, wie unterschiedlich der Geist der einzelnen Posting ist.
> ...
> PS: Bernds Posting hatte klare Tendenzen zum Neid.


Welche Zurechtweisung?



			
				bernd aus holz schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> wo bist Du denn rausgekommen...  ?



Um aus diesen fünf Worten Neid zu erkennnen muß man entweder ein psychologisch hervorragend geschulte Experte sein (oder man glaubt dies zumindest von sich selber). Oder man hält sich, wie hier im Thread von manchen Teilnehmern häufig, den Spiegel der eigenen Schwächen vor die Nase und interpretiert die Äußerungen des anderen entsprechend (ich gehe davon aus, dass jetzt wahrscheinlich wieder ein Hinweis auf Satanische Verhandlungsführung kommt, die ich bisher noch nicht kannte).

Wie alle hier im Thread wohl langsam wissen, bin ich immer auf der Suche nach anspruchsvollen neuen Strecken (die ich leider aufgrund eingeschränkter technischer Fähigkeiten lieber up- als downhill fahre).

Zusammengefaßt: Neid nicht, jedoch Interesse und Bewunderung
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Antek (25. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Die 05:37 min Wartezeit waren kein Problem, obwohl ich im Wald um die Uhrzeit das Gefühl hatte, definitiv (ganz   ) alleine zu sein.


So ging's mir bei meinem frühmorgentlichen Joggen auch immer. Es gibt aber immer wieder mal ein paar Frühaufsteher, die den Hund ausführen oder spazieren gehen  . Außerdem läuft einem erstaunlich viel Wild über den Weg. Aber nur bei gutem Wetter  



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte gestern mein Bike geputzt und alle Sachen zusammengelegt. Und da es nicht regnete, konnte und wollte ich nicht kneifen, obgleich ich dann wirklich nur eine Runde gemacht habe. Bäh, waren die Wege nass und schlammig.



Das hatte ich befürchtet; und ich wollte mich und das Rad einfach nicht total einsauen.





			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Muss jetzt ein bisschen Schönwetter machen.
> 
> Mal schauen, ob ich das bis Mitte der Woche hinbekommen.



Das wird schon wieder werden.   Das morgentliche Fahren mindert ja etwas das Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit während der Wachphase.  
So ist jedenfalls meine Argumentationskette: Liebchen, wenn ich *nach* der Arbeit laufe oder Rad fahre, dann habt ihr doch noch weniger von mir - morgens bekommt ihr meine Abwesenheit doch gar nicht mit  

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## juchhu (25. April 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Zurechtweisung?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vorsicht bei der Interpretation meiner Antworten. Mißtraue dem Offensichtlichem oder vermute Ironie-Smiley, wo keine sind.


Ich bin ein psychologisch hervorragend geschulter Experte. Fast 20 jährige Verkauf- und Beratungstätigkeit (auch schon während meinem Studium) sowie eigene Seminartätigkeit seit über 10 Jahren lassen diesem Titel zu. 
Ich habe viele schlechte Charakterzüge, z.B. bin ich ein genetisch bedingter Besserwisser, aber Neid,- Neid ist mir definitiv fremd.
Dieses Buch gibt es wirklich. Ich kann es nur empfehlen, wenn gleich man am Anfang massive Hemmungen hat, das angelesene Wissen anzuwenden.
Die heutige Strecke hat die Einstufung "Super leicht" (bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo ich den Mariannengraben des Hardter Gebirges finde).
Kraft und Kondition sind (sehr) gute Voraussetzungen für MTB-Fahren. (Sehr) Gute Fahrtechnik im Up- und Downhill ist m.A. nach aber der Garant für das Flow-Gefühl. 
Sinngemäß "Hüte Dich, wenn die Danaer Geschenke bringen." Gleiches gilt für Schmeicheleien.
VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (25. April 2005)

Antek schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Das wird schon wieder werden.  Das morgentliche Fahren mindert ja etwas das Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit während der Wachphase.
> So ist jedenfalls meine Argumentationskette: Liebchen, wenn ich *nach* der Arbeit laufe oder Rad fahre, dann habt ihr doch noch weniger von mir - morgens bekommt ihr meine Abwesenheit doch gar nicht mit
> 
> ...


 
Ein guter Ansatz, den ich noch stärker herausarbeiten muss.  Jetzt muss ich nur noch Elfen-haftiges Aufstehen üben.  

VG Martin


----------



## mikel.j (25. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ein guter Ansatz, den ich noch stärker herausarbeiten muss.  Jetzt muss ich nur noch Elfen-haftiges Aufstehen üben.
> 
> VG Martin



... oder von vorn herein in in der Garage schlafen


----------



## juchhu (25. April 2005)

mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> ... oder von vorn herein in in der Garage schlafen


 
Das, was ich nutzen könnte, kann man bestenfalls ein zugiges Carport nennen. Und auf den Stellenplätzen ein Zelt aufbauen und im Schlafsack pennen, werde ich, das habe ich mit nach meiner dreiwöchigen BW Winter/CINMEX Übung 1985 bei -25 ° C geschworen, niemals mehr freiwillig machen.  

VG Martin


----------



## Antek (25. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Das, was ich nutzen könnte, kann man bestenfalls ein zugiges Carport nennen. Und auf den Stellenplätzen ein Zelt aufbauen und im Schlafsack pennen, werde ich, das habe ich mit nach meiner dreiwöchigen BW Winter/CINMEX Übung 1985 bei -25 ° C geschworen, niemals mehr freiwillig machen.


An den Winter 1985 beim Bund erinnere ich mich auch noch gut  . Aber auf dem zivilen Schlafsacksektor hat sich so einiges getan. Also raus - nur die Harten kommen in den Garten  .


----------



## juchhu (25. April 2005)

Antek schrieb:
			
		

> An den Winter 1985 beim Bund erinnere ich mich auch noch gut  . Aber auf dem zivilen Schlafsacksektor hat sich so einiges getan. Also raus - nur die Harten kommen in den Garten  .


 
Tja, es war eine schöne Zeit  . Obwohl nach der Grundausbildung bin ich aus meiner Fermmeldeabteilung als W15 zu (BW-Fachausdruck  ) Fernmeldeamt als Chefprogrammierer kommandiert worden. Dort als direkten Vorgesetzen einen Oberstleutnant, der mir einen Freibrief für alles gab unter der Voraussetzung, dass mein Projekt bis zum 31.03.1986 (12 Mon.) abgeschlossen werden würde.
Montagsmorgens um 06:00 Uhr angefangen, mit Flüssigdrogen (nur Coffeinhaltig ) bis Mittwochnachmittag durchgearbeitet, und dann ins verlängerte Wochenende. Das war cool  . Wurde in meinem Studium komplett als Praktium anerkannt.

Apropo Garten: Heißt das nicht "Die Hart(gefroren)en kommen aus dem Garten!" 
Nene, lass mal gut sein. Seitdem dreiwöchigen Dauerfrostbiwak ist mein Anspruchsdenken immens gestiegen. Nie wieder Camping habe ich mir geschworen.  

VG Martin


----------



## rpo35 (25. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...Tourlänge: 9,25 km...


Nabend,

also für solch eine kurze Strecke würde ich mein Bike nicht dem Regen aussetzen und eher joggen gehen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Delgado (26. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> also für solch eine kurze Strecke würde ich mein Bike nicht dem Regen aussetzen und eher joggen gehen.
> 
> ...



Suum cuique!


----------



## Antek (28. April 2005)

Hallo ihr Frühaufsteher!

Ich würde morgen früh noch mal einen Versuch starten.
Wer Lust hat mitzufahren, trifft sich mit mir um 6:30 Uhr am Haus Hardt. Wie immer, nur bei extremer Trockenheit.  

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (28. April 2005)

Antek schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr Frühaufsteher!
> 
> Ich würde morgen früh noch mal einen Versuch starten.
> Wer Lust hat mitzufahren, trifft sich mit mir um 6:30 Uhr am Haus Hardt. Wie immer, nur bei extremer Trockenheit.
> ...


 
Konkrete Datums- und Zeitangaben bitte  

Also, Freitag, den 29.04.2005, um 06:30 Uhr (UTZ + 2h ) am Naturfreundehaus (O 7° 10' 17'', N 50° 58' 42'' (WGS 84), 185 m ü. NN (1. Etage des NFH  )

Ich bin dabei, nur bei extremer Trockenheit  .

VG Martin


PS:

06:30 Uhr Start- oder Sammelzeit?


----------



## Antek (28. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Konkrete Datums- und Zeitangaben bitte
> 
> Also, Freitag, den 29.04.2005, um 06:30 Uhr (UTZ + 2h ) am Naturfreundehaus (O 7° 10' 17'', N 50° 58' 42'' (WGS 84), 185 m ü. NN (1. Etage des NFH  )


 Ok, Ok - passt schon  


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> 06:30 Uhr Start- oder Sammelzeit?


Sammelzeit würde ich sagen. Voraussichtlich bleibt es ja bei uns beiden. Dann ist die Zeit, zu der wir uns gesammelt haben werden, eh gleich Startzeit.  

Ich möchte aber schon mal darauf hinweisen, dass ich nicht powern werde. Ich will am Sonntag bei einem (Lauf-) Wettkampf nämlich meine 10 km Bestzeit toppen und kann dafür keinen Muskelkater in den Beinen brauchen  
Ist das Ok für Dich?

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## juchhu (28. April 2005)

Antek schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, Ok - passt schon
> 
> Sammelzeit würde ich sagen. Voraussichtlich bleibt es ja bei uns beiden. Dann ist die Zeit, zu der wir uns gesammelt haben werden, eh gleich Startzeit.
> 
> ...


 
Das ist sogar schwer OK  . Lockeres Fahren und Singletrails begutachten. Vielleicht kennst Du ja doch noch nicht alle, oder ich nicht  ? 

VG Martin


----------



## Antek (29. April 2005)

Moin, Moin

Wieder Regen 
Was jetzt? Trotzdem auf's Rad?

Andreas


----------



## juchhu (29. April 2005)

Antek schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Moin
> 
> Wieder Regen
> Was jetzt? Trotzdem auf's Rad?
> ...


 
Nachdem wir kurz nach 06:00 Uhr miteinander telefoniert und wegen des Regens beschlossen hatten, nicht zu fahren, habe ich mich nochmal hingelegt. 

War auch nicht schlecht, vom Regen wieder in den Schlaf gelullt zu werden.  

Da es Sonntag schön und warm werden soll, bleibt das Wetter für kommenden Montagmorgen hoffentlich beständig und TROCKEN.

VG Martin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (29. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem wir kurz nach 06:00 Uhr miteinander telefoniert und wegen des Regens beschlossen hatten, nicht zu fahren, habe ich mich nochmal hingelegt.
> War auch nicht schlecht, vom Regen wieder in den Schlaf gelullt zu werden.
> Da es Sonntag schön und warm werder soll, bleibt das Wetter für kommenden Montagmorgen hoffentlich beständig und TROCKEN.
> VG Martin


Vielleicht solltet ihr den Fred umbenennen oder löschen?   
Immer wenn ihr euch zum morgendlichen Biken verabredet habt, schüttet es am nächsten Morgen hier wie aus Eimern. Sch*****!  
Und am Wochenende muss ich dann wieder in den Schlamm ...


----------



## mikel.j (29. April 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht solltet ihr den Fred umbenennen  ...



Wie wäre es mit "Vor der Arbeit Schwimmkurs" ...


----------



## juchhu (29. April 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht solltet ihr den Fred umbenennen oder löschen?
> Immer wenn ihr euch zum morgendlichen Biken verabredet habt, schüttet es am nächsten Morgen hier wie aus Eimern. Sch*****!
> Und am Wochenende muss ich dann wieder in den Schlamm ...


 
Der kausale Zusammenhang ist definitiv für jeden auch nur im entferntesten wissenschaftlich interessierten Hobbymetereolog zu erkennen.  



			
				mikel.j schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit "Vor der Arbeit Schwimmkurs" ...


 
Vielleicht hatte Mikkael mit seinem Promo-Video ja doch Recht. Allerdings können wir uns bei einem solchen Wetter dann die Anreise in die Grube Cox sparen und direkt im Milchborntal River-Bike-Diving machen.  

Und der Threadname bleibt so.  

VG Martin


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (29. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem wir kurz nach 06:00 Uhr miteinander telefoniert und wegen des Regens beschlossen hatten, nicht zu fahren, habe ich mich nochmal hingelegt.
> 
> War auch nicht schlecht, vom Regen wieder in den Schlaf gelullt zu werden.
> 
> ...


Hallo Martin,
heißt das, Ihr fahrt Montag morgen ?
Wenn ja, wann und wo? Ich würde ggf. auch hinkommen. 
Geht irgendein Treffpunkt näher Richtung Bergisch-Galdbach ? Ich komme mit dem Auto und muß,glaube ich, sonst kreuz und quer über Straßen zum NFH Hardt fahren.
Ich habe Deine Handy-Nummer; hast Du das auch Sonntag abend an, damit wir uns noch abstimmen könnenß
Im übrigen würde ich, wenn ich Montag morgen so früh aufstehe, wetterunabhängig bei jedem Wetter zum Treffpunkt mommen (vielleicht nur bei heftigem Blitz und Donner nicht).
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (1. Mai 2005)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> heißt das, Ihr fahrt Montag morgen ?
> Wenn ja, wann und wo? Ich würde ggf. auch hinkommen.
> Geht irgendein Treffpunkt näher Richtung Bergisch-Galdbach ? Ich komme mit dem Auto und muß,glaube ich, sonst kreuz und quer über Straßen zum NFH Hardt fahren.
> ...


 
Ich werde Montagmorgen, den 02.05.2005, um 06:30 Uhr (UTC +2h) am Naturfreundehaus sein (sofern es micht aus Eimer regnet, blitzt und donnert sowie der Himmel mit nicht auf den Kopf fällt  ).

Da wir hier oben auf unserem Berg im Funkschatten liegen, ist die Empfang- bzw. Sprachqualität mäßig bis schlecht. D.h. ich verlasse morgen das Haus ca. 06:15 UHr, und ab dann ist das Handy an.

Da ich morgen früh noch einen Geschäftstermin habe, muss ich mich spätestens zwischen 07:30 und 07:45 Uhr auf den Heimweg machen.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (1. Mai 2005)

Tach zusammen,

heute morgen pünktlich auf die Sekunde wachte ich ohne Weckerhilfe um 06:10 Uhr auf . Was lag näher, als den Mai mit einer kleinen Tour zu starten?
Das Wetter sah traumhaft aus. Da ich heute mal mein großes Kettenblatt nutzen wollte, sollte es eine Kombination aus Straße und Singletrail werden. 

Ziel war der Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad.  Von Moitzfeld aus in den östlichen Königforst über Trails nach Hoffnungsthal. Von da über die Straße nach Rösrath weiter nach Lohmar. Dort parallel zum Ho-Chi-Minh-Pfad (Route aber weiter östlich) bis Franzhäuschen. Leider sind nicht alle Straßenverbindungen auch befahrbar, vor allendingen wenn sie auf Privatgrund verlaufen. Das führte zu einem kleinen Umweg. Der Eingang des Pfades war offensichtlich nicht direkt an Straße (hier wäre ein Localguide nicht schlecht gewesen). Dank GPS doch gefunden. Los ging das Trailen. Schön und abwechslungsreich   . Was meinen denn die Feierabendbiker mit Schlüsselstelle? Die Stelle, wo erst links am Hang runtergeht auf die Minizweibrettbrücke und dann der steile Sanduphill, wo oben die fette Buche umgestürzt ist und den fetten 'Krater' verursacht hat? Wenn ja, OK, das war heute auch meine Schlüsselstelle.  Der Matsch und die 3 bar Reifendruck (optimiert für Straße) ließen mich leider absteigen. Dann weiter Richtung Norden zum Siedlungsgebiet. Durch Lohmar durch Rcihtung Altenrath/Donrath. An der Wahner Heide vorbei bzw. durch und wieder nach Rösrath. Von Rösrath nach Forsbach weiter nach Bensberg und wieder hoch nach Moitzfeld.

Jetzt zum Schluß noch was für die Statistikfreaks:

Datum: 01.05.2005
Startzeit: 06:30 Uhr 
Tourlänge: 49,58 km 
Gesamtzeit: 03:11:49
Zeit in Bewegung: 03:04:00
Zeit im Stand: 00:07:49 (Neuorientierung  )
V-Schnitt: 15,51 km/h 
V-Schnitt in Bewegung: 16,17km/h
V-max.: 46,4 km/h (auf der Straße  ) 
Höhenmeter Aufstieg: 555,3 m (100% SA)
Höhenmeter Abstieg: 553,4 m (100% SA) 
Tiefster Punkt: 59,2 m ü. NN 
Höchster Punkt: 225,0 m ü. NN

Alle Angaben aus MM NRW 3D DVD 1.5.5

Heute keine Karten, weil wieder keine Lust.  

VG Martin[/QUOTE]


----------



## Antek (1. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde Montagmorgen, den 02.05.2005, um 06:30 Uhr (UTC +2h) am Naturfreundehaus sein (sofern es micht aus Eimer regnet, blitzt und donnert sowie der Himmel mit nicht auf den Kopf fällt  ).
> 
> Da wir hier oben auf unserem Berg im Funkschatten liegen, ist die Empfang- bzw. Sprachqualität mäßig bis schlecht. D.h. ich verlasse morgen das Haus ca. 06:15 UHr, und ab dann ist das Handy an.
> 
> ...



Da bin ich dabei.


			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin,
> heißt das, Ihr fahrt Montag morgen ?
> Wenn ja, wann und wo? Ich würde ggf. auch hinkommen.
> Geht irgendein Treffpunkt näher Richtung Bergisch-Galdbach ? Ich komme mit dem Auto und muß,glaube ich, sonst kreuz und quer über Straßen zum NFH Hardt fahren.



Bernd,
wenn Du um 6:15 am Wanderparkplatz vor Schloss Leerbach stehst, können wir gemeinsam zum Naturfreundehaus hoch fahren. 6:20 bin ich aber weg. Ich will den Martin um diese Uhrzeit nicht allein im Wald lassen  

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Delgado (2. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinen denn die Feierabendbiker mit Schlüsselstelle? Die Stelle, wo erst links am Hang runtergeht auf die Minizweibrettbrücke und dann der steile Sanduphill, wo oben die fette Buche umgestürzt ist und den fetten 'Krater' verursacht hat?



Nein, das ist nur zur Einstimmung. Die Schlüsselstelle kommt später.


----------



## juchhu (2. Mai 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, das ist nur zur Einstimmung. Die Schlüsselstelle kommt später.


 
Tätä, ganz toll. Wo bzw. was ist die Schlüsselstelle?  

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (2. Mai 2005)

Tach zusammen,

heute morgen pünktlich auf die Sekunde wachte ich um 05:57 Uhr auf  (klappt jetzt such schon wieder ohne Wecker  )
Aufstehen, Katzenwäsche, Zeitungholen, querlesen, Schmakofatzen, anziehen, frisch geputztes und geschmiertes Bike geholt und ab die Post in einen nassen Montagmorgen. Nasser Montagmorgen, was schreib' (bzw. kopiere) ich denn hier?  Er war traumhaft.  Trocken sonnig und fast schon zu warm.  
Um 06:13 Uhr radelte ich aus der Straße raus und in den Wald rein (daher auch der bekannte Slogan: "Alltag raus, Hardt rein!"  ).

Ab in Richtung NFH. Eine Ehrenrunde um die Erdenburg, am See vorbei, den Singletrail hoch zum Hardter Rücken und auf der Straße wieder runter zum Naturfreundehaus. Dort um 06:23 ankommen, stellt ich fest, dass ich die Fellmütze und Winterjacke hätte zuhause lasssen können. Also schnell umziehen. Buff ab und Ärmel von der Vision-Jacke gezippt, ahh, so ist das schon viel besser. Kurz vor 06:30 Uhr kam Andreas. Kurze Begrüßung und Schwätzchen, wer noch hätte kommen wollen. Nun Blitz und Donner begleiteten uns zum Glück nicht. Also ab die Post. Kurz wieder auf den Hardter Rücken und in den ersten Singletrail in Richtung Grube Cox abgebogen. Tja, ein sehr warmer Tag kann matschige Trails nicht trocken legen.  Egal, einmal außen um die Grube herum, eine kleine Schleife gedreht und druchs Milchborntal wieder in Richtung Osten wieder auf den Hardter Rücken. Die schwierigeren Trails haben wir bewußt umfahren. Das war auch gut so.  Über den Hardter Rücken sind wir dann in ein Paralleltal zum Milchborntal gestoßen und anfänglich über einen Singletrail  wieder zur Grube gefahren. Diesmal bis an die Wasserlinie, äh, nicht ganz, eigentlich schon fast durch. Der viele Regen hatte die Grube über die Uferränder treten lassen, und so mußten ein 'kurzes' Stück 'durch' die Grube fahren  . Dann noch einen kleinen Schlenker, und  wir fuhren getrennt wieder Richtung zuhause. Kaum angekommen, fielen die ersten Regentropfen. Nein nein, das war jetzt kein Witz. Sie fielen wirklich wenn auch spärlich. Abschließend kann man sagen: Glück den Tüchtigen. die Königskinder kamen zusammen und wollen auch weitere Vor-der-Arbeit-Biking-Töurchen fahren.

Jetzt zum Schluß noch was für die Statistikfreaks:

Datum: 02.05.2005
Startzeit: 06:13 Uhr (meine) 
Tourlänge: 19,24 km 
Gesamtzeit: 01:33:59
Zeit in Bewegung: 01:22:06
Zeit im Stand: 00:11:53 
V-Schnitt: 12,28 km/h 
V-Schnitt in Bewegung: 14,06 km/h
V-max.: 44,1 km/h 
Höhenmeter Aufstieg: 342,1 m (100% SA)
Höhenmeter Abstieg: 340,8 m (100% SA)  
Tiefster Punkt: 104,0 m ü. NN 
Höchster Punkt: 215,4 m ü. NN

Alle Angaben aus MM NRW 3D DVD 1.5.5

















VG Martin[/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (2. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tätä, ganz toll. Wo bzw. was ist die Schlüsselstelle?
> 
> VG Martin



Zeige ich Dir bei Gelegenheit.
Ist ein paar hundert Meter weiter Richtung Lohmar (oberer Pfad).

Gruß


----------



## Antek (2. Mai 2005)

Nette Bilder, Martin   

Über das Thema GPS, Karten etc. können wir uns evt. ein anderes Mal austauschen, nachdem ich mich in anderen Threads schlau gemacht habe.

Das Toürchen war echt nett - bis auf meinen Abflug in den Matsch  
Und beim nächsten Mal komme ich dann auch mit Brille  

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## juchhu (2. Mai 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Zeige ich Dir bei Gelegenheit.
> Ist ein paar hundert Meter weiter Richtung Lohmar (oberer Pfad).
> 
> Gruß


 
Nach einer Senke die Geländewurzeluphillstufe? Ich bin zuerst wohl den unteren Pfad (das rot markierte Kreuz hat mich magisch angezogen  ) gefahren. Als ich aus dem Wald rausgeführt wurde, bin ich unterhalb wieder zurück auf den oberen Pfad gestoßen. Wahrscheinlich habe ich dabei die gesagte Schlüsselstelle 'geschickt' umfahren. Naja, dann beim nächsten Mal.

VG Martin


----------



## juchhu (2. Mai 2005)

Antek schrieb:
			
		

> Nette Bilder, Martin
> 
> Über das Thema GPS, Karten etc. können wir uns evt. ein anderes Mal austauschen, nachdem ich mich in anderen Threads schlau gemacht habe.
> 
> ...


 
Thema GPS, oder warum man mich Erklärbär nennt.   Die Frage sind: "Was gibt es? Was brauche ich? Was will ich mir leisten?" Eigentlich ganz einfach.

Über den Abflug wollte ich den Mantel des Schweigens ausbreiten. Aber wenn schon stürzen, dann doch lieber in den Matsch als auf die Wurzeln. Apropo Wurzel, da ich solche Erfahrungen auch schon gemacht habe, hier ein kleiner Tipp: "Beim nächsten Mal wenn Du einseitig ein Hindernis passierst, dann besser Pedale hochstellen".  Falls Du an der Seite des Matschloches weggerutscht und dann gegen die Wurzel geschmiert bist, Pech. Es konnen auch wieder trockenere Tage. Apropo trocken, die Regenwolken haben sich verzogen, und die Sonne scheint wieder.   

VG Martin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (3. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nach einer Senke die Geländewurzeluphillstufe? Ich bin zuerst wohl den unteren Pfad (das rot markierte Kreuz hat mich magisch angezogen  ) gefahren. Als ich aus dem Wald rausgeführt wurde, bin ich unterhalb wieder zurück auf den oberen Pfad gestoßen. Wahrscheinlich habe ich dabei die gesagte Schlüsselstelle 'geschickt' umfahren. Naja, dann beim nächsten Mal.
> VG Martin


Die "Schlüsselstelle" sieht so aus: du rollst flach auf einem Pfad und siehst vor dir ein großes Loch   . Bevor es abwärts geht, kannst du noch über einige freigespülte Baumwurzeln bis zur Hangkante rollen. Von nun an geht's bergab. Entweder trägst du dein Bike links an dem Baum vorbei - das ist fast schwieriger zu fahren als die wirkliche "Schlüsselstelle" -, aber du kannst wenigstens halbwegs gehen und tragen. Oder du stürzt dich die "Textiltapete" runter. Ist m.E. nur eine Mutfrage, weil du nach 2,5 Metern mehr oder weniger freiem Fall schon einen ausreichenden Auslauf hast ( oder hättest   , wenn du noch auf dem Bike bist   ). Das "Problem" dort ist für mich persönlich nicht die Steilheit, sondern der extrem kleine Korridor von vielleicht 30 cm, der für mich die fahrbare Linie darstellt. Und wenn's feucht ist, besteht die Gefahr, nach rechts wegzuschmieren. Auf der anderen Seite von diesem "Loch" (ist nichts anderes als ein Mini-Taleinschnitt) geht's dann wieder leicht(?) bergauf ... Have fun!   

Stefan


----------



## juchhu (3. Mai 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Die "Schlüsselstelle" sieht so aus: du rollst flach auf einem Pfad und siehst vor dir ein großes Loch  . Bevor es abwärts geht, kannst du noch über einige freigespülte Baumwurzeln bis zur Hangkante rollen. Von nun an geht's bergab. Entweder trägst du dein Bike links an dem Baum vorbei - das ist fast schwieriger zu fahren als die wirkliche "Schlüsselstelle" -, aber du kannst wenigstens halbwegs gehen und tragen. Oder du stürzt dich die "Textiltapete" runter. Ist m.E. nur eine Mutfrage, weil du nach 2,5 Metern mehr oder weniger freiem Fall schon einen ausreichenden Auslauf hast ( oder hättest  , wenn du noch auf dem Bike bist  ). Das "Problem" dort ist für mich persönlich nicht die Steilheit, sondern der extrem kleine Korridor von vielleicht 30 cm, der für mich die fahrbare Linie darstellt. Und wenn's feucht ist, besteht die Gefahr, nach rechts wegzuschmieren. Auf der anderen Seite von diesem "Loch" (ist nichts anderes als ein Mini-Taleinschnitt) geht's dann wieder leicht(?) bergauf ... Have fun!
> 
> Stefan


 
Hä, was, wie schwarzes Loch am Rande des bewurzelten Universums ?  

An die beschriebene Stelle kann ich mich nicht erinnern (geschickt umfahren  ). 
Ist das jetzt eine Abbruchkante und 2,5 m tiefer gehts weiter, d.h. mit einem Drop bin ich dabei (zur Klarstellung: nicht in diesem Leben, zumindest nicht mit meinem derzeitigen Bike und ohne Protektoren und viel Übung  )?

Oder ist das keine Abbruckkante, aber doch so steil, dass man beim normalen Überfahren mit dem großen Kettenblatt an der Hangkante aufschlagen würde?

Oder ist es nur eine Kopfsache (wie fast immer  ), weil es um die -70 ° sind, aber man normal über die Hangkante fahren kann?

Kann mir mal einer die GPS-Koordinaten mitteilen  ?

VG Martin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (3. Mai 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> .. Oder ist es nur eine Kopfsache (wie fast immer  ), weil es um die -70 ° sind, aber man normal über die Hangkante fahren kann?
> ...


... ich denke, es ist ausschließlich eine Kopfsache. Ob man's droppen kann, müßte jemand sagen, der 2,5-Meter-Drops macht. Mit dem Kettenblatt wirst du beim Überfahren der Kante jedenfalls nicht hängenbleiben. 

Stefan


----------



## juchhu (3. Mai 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich denke, es ist ausschließlich eine Kopfsache. Ob man's droppen kann, müßte jemand sagen, der 2,5-Meter-Drops macht. Mit dem Kettenblatt wirst du beim Überfahren der Kante jedenfalls nicht hängenbleiben.
> 
> Stefan


 
Ahh, alles klar. Wenn ich beim Einfahren nicht mit dem großen Kettenblatt Bodenkontakt bekomme, dann sind an der Hangkante (ich hatte gerade Hanfkante geschrieben   ) weniger als -70 °, quasi schon rund gefahren.

Augen auf für die Schlüsselstelle beim nächsten Mal. Mal schauen, ob ich Waldi ruhigstellen kann bzw. überhaupt höre  ?

Danke.  

VG Martin


----------



## volker k (14. Dezember 2005)

So der Fred ist jetzt größer als 100 Postings. Kann in die Auswahl mit reingenommen werden.


----------

